# Would anyone like to take this VPN off my hands?



## Chronic (Jun 22, 2013)

I've purchased a yearly VPN from VPNme today, but have later found out that I won't be able to use it for certain private reasons (nothing to do with the service itself). As such, I wouldn't want to see the purchase go to waste and was wondering if somebody would care to take it off my hands and help me recuperate some of the money I wasted.

The VPN is on a 1Gbit line, the service provider maintains no logs and the bandwidth is not measured. I've tried it out with OpenVPN (other protocols available) and it worked as expected.

I've spent a bit under $40 on it, it was paid with Bitcoins (no billing information attached) and is valid until 22. 6. 2014.

*EDIT:* Received a refund. Thanks VPNme.


----------



## notFound (Jun 22, 2013)

What is the location? I need a VPN for my holiday which I'm going on soon, if I don't get the time to set one up on my VPS's before I head off I might take this.


----------



## Chronic (Jun 22, 2013)

notFound said:


> What is the location? I need a VPN for my holiday which I'm going on soon, if I don't get the time to set one up on my VPS's before I head off I might take this.


They have a location in California and another in Florida, I think.

*Edit**:* I am of course prepared to let it go for a fair bit under the price I bought it at. Whatever seems reasonable.


----------



## notFound (Jun 22, 2013)

Chronic said:


> They have a location in California and another in Florida, I think.
> 
> *Edit**:* I am of course prepared to let it go for a fair bit under the price I bought it at. Whatever seems reasonable.


Darn, if it was anything EU or upper west coast it would've been alright. Best of luck with the sale.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 22, 2013)

Infinity said:


> Darn, if it was anything EU or upper west coast it would've been alright. Best of luck with the sale.


VPN.sh is awesome


----------



## Chronic (Jun 22, 2013)

Apparently I'm blind. The service provider offers a 7 day full refund but I seem to have missed it since it's apparently not displayed if you are logged in - a tad ridiculous. I'll therefore be getting a refund instead of passing it on to someone else - sorry for wasting everyone's time.

If a mod could please close/delete this topic, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Chronic (Jul 13, 2013)

Despite saying I'd contact the company for a refund, I am still the less than proud owner of this service and their customer support seems to be non-existant.

I've decided that I've got better things to worry about, so I'll give the VPN away for free to the first person who replies here (and didn't only just sign up). The VPN has a bit less than a year left on it and you're welcome to do whatever you want with it - the second it's out of my hands, it's out of my mind.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 13, 2013)

I'll take it.


----------



## VPNme (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello,

If you have not given the account away yet we would be happy to provide you with a full refund.  Please use the contact form and provide your account information and I will ensure it is processed.

Form Can be Found Here:  https://vpnme.org/support#contact

Additionally there is a UK Gatewway Cluster They were just added July 6th.

VPNme


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 13, 2013)

VPNme - Thanks for joining. Always appreciate good customer service.

@Chronic - There you go


----------



## VPNme (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you bcarlsonmedia.

We try, an unhappy customer is not worth $3.33 a month USD.

VPNme.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 14, 2013)

VPNme said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you have not given the account away yet we would be happy to provide you with a full refund.  Please use the contact form and provide your account information and I will ensure it is processed.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you come and chime in on this discussion. Nice of you to offer a refund.


----------



## VPNme (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you for the warm welcome to the board!!

VPNme


----------



## Chronic (Jul 14, 2013)

VPNme said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you have not given the account away yet we would be happy to provide you with a full refund.  Please use the contact form and provide your account information and I will ensure it is processed.
> 
> ...


I've submitted two requests through that form (during the first week) while logged in and received no response. I'll try again. I have no doubt you're trying to provide a good service and the fact that you register here to chime in is a good sign. Nonetheless, I have no use for the VPN at the moment and I called the customer support as I saw it. Hopefully my posts will not deter other people from trying your service since that was far from my intention - I had no issues with your service during the brief period I have actually used it.


----------



## VPNme (Jul 14, 2013)

Chronic said:


> I've submitted two requests through that form (during the first week) while logged in and received no response. I'll try again. I have no doubt you're trying to provide a good service and the fact that you register here to chime in is a good sign. Nonetheless, I have no use for the VPN at the moment and I called the customer support as I saw it. Hopefully my posts will not deter other people from trying your service since that was far from my intention - I had no issues with your service during the brief period I have actually used it.


Please, PM me your email address.  Support searched and could not find any requests for support on any of the accounts opened june 22nd and paid for with bitcoin.

VPNme


----------

